# Pen Club.



## Mongefelipe (Apr 15, 2007)

The pen is el grande made in ebony. The pen holder is an old golf club.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Apr 15, 2007)

i'm sorry but i can't see it.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 15, 2007)

No image shown


----------



## LEAP (Apr 15, 2007)

It must be really clear acrylic with invisible ink[]


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wih all of the weather right now, it is a pen in a snow storm.[]


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 15, 2007)

Now that I can see it, as a former golfer - I LOVE IT!!!!  Very nice work.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice, Sure to be a big hit![]


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool idea.


----------



## clement (Apr 15, 2007)

Love it, great idea. The pen holder must be very stable []


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 15, 2007)

That is too cool...excellent design and idea.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Apr 15, 2007)

Very clever! Nice work, I like it!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 16, 2007)

Cool idea and excellent execution.


----------



## LanceD (Apr 16, 2007)

I wish I'd have thought of that. Very nice.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 16, 2007)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 16, 2007)

Fantastic, well done![]


----------



## alxe24 (Apr 16, 2007)

awesome


----------



## pete00 (Apr 16, 2007)

great idea, and looks good too....


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh man........another idea that escaped my brain!!!!!!!

Great job!


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 16, 2007)

very cool for golfers


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 16, 2007)

That's too clever !!! []


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 16, 2007)

Very smart idea.
Rob


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice job!  I'm sure I have a couple old clubs lying around [].


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 17, 2007)

Excellent idea and work. Add a face plate with engraved name, etc


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 17, 2007)

great idea, and awesome work!


----------



## Husky (Apr 17, 2007)

Does this pen/holder combination cause you to "slice: when you write? 

Nice Job !


----------



## rtgleck (Apr 17, 2007)

Great Design and Idea, I really likeit.


----------



## Rmartin (Apr 17, 2007)

That is too cool. I hope you don't mind if I nick your idea. My brother is gonna love it!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 17, 2007)

The El Gande hardware looks perfect on that pen...Great vision, I love this idea, well done!![]


----------



## Mongefelipe (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Rmartin I'm so glad to hear my idea will be put to good use.
I'm sure your brother will enjoy the gift.


----------



## GBusardo (Apr 19, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how imaginative the members of this forum can be. That is really awesome.


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 19, 2007)

Great idea, but when you do it again, do the pen from persimmon!  
You may even be able to stain the persimmon to the same general color as the club.


----------



## Radman (Apr 19, 2007)

Bet that one will sell very FAST...
[8D]


----------



## chigdon (Apr 20, 2007)

That is a great idea.


----------



## Pompeyite (May 10, 2007)

Thats a birdie of an idea ! It would go with a real swing for a golfers desk. Sorry just had too.[][]
Great work and a great idea.


----------



## jkirkb94 (May 10, 2007)

Clever concept!!!  I could just see someone trying that on the links[}][][]  Kirk[8D]


----------



## seht (May 10, 2007)

That is awesome.  I have an uncle that is an avid golfer.  I see a future project/present in the works.  Great immagination and execution.  thanks for sharing.


----------

